# spectracide stump remover



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_dosage_calc.htm For KN03(potassium Nitrate)


Jason


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

i thank you for the link, and i hate to sound like a retard, but i cant figure the calc out. would it be better to mix th powder in water? i was planning on just putting the powder in the tank. does any one on this site have a 55 gal and has experience with dry dosing KNO3?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

dogg76 said:


> i thank you for the link, and i hate to sound like a retard, but i cant figure the calc out. would it be better to mix th powder in water? i was planning on just putting the powder in the tank. does any one on this site have a 55 gal and has experience with dry dosing KNO3?


Dont feel bad, the only dumb questions are the ones you dont ask :wink: .... Yes you can dose dry, actually I perfer too.... I also like the calculator you can download at the above site http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm

However adding .5 teaspoon (1/2teaspoon!) of KNO3 will give you 9ppm assuming you have @50 gallons of water in the tank (assuming plants, decorations etc displace 5-8gallons)

Jason

P.S. Lots of people use the spectracide, but I can not be sure of its purity and dont use it. Use at your own risk..... I perfer pure KNO3 from www.gregwatson.com


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

ok, thanks. the specracide stump remover doesnt list ingredients, but it says "contains potassium nitrate". i guess ill take my chances....hopefully nothing goes wrong.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

dogg76 said:


> ok, thanks. the specracide stump remover doesnt list ingredients, but it says "contains potassium nitrate". i guess ill take my chances....hopefully nothing goes wrong.


Lots of people here use it, but I have also read it contains other filler material....

Jason


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I love the stuff. I mix it with hot water and pour it into the tank.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Greenlight stump remover is the one I use and it works great. Here is the link that shows how much to mix & use: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nitrate.htm


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

whereabouts do you live in NC trenac?


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't dry dose. Last time I dry dosed KNO3, one of my blue rams popped a granual into his mouth. The next day he was dead.


----------



## dogg76 (Jan 31, 2004)

good point!


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

dogg76...I live in Greensboro, how about you?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

dogg76 said:


> my nitrate level is 0 andi was wondering how much stump remover i should add to get it to 10 ppm?


http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Fertilizing requires more than adding nitrates. The nitrates aren't going to be used unless the plants also have enough phosphates available, and trace elements are essential too. Read up on the Estimative Index method for fertilizing for a really easy method to use.


----------

